# 1 member needed for Wilkes county club



## Double vision (Aug 5, 2021)

We have an opening on our club in Wilkes county. We have 462 acres. We will have 10 members total. Dues will be 625.00.  We have deer turkey and hogs. If interested call 828-400-7473 or 828-231-6447


----------



## dkiess3 (Aug 6, 2021)

Around where in Wilkes? Any pictures you can share?


----------



## Double vision (Aug 10, 2021)

The club is now full


----------

